
Hadron – A new era for design and development - supdatecron
https://hadron.app/
======
verdverm
The last line explains the full non truth of this... Big ol' lies on the
landing page

""" Built to work with any framework. Or none.

Hadron editors interpret files such as React, or Vue files and modify them
when you design. Building new interpreters is easy, and we'll even open source
it in the future so anyone can add support to another framework.

* Currently only Vanilla is supported. """

